# Tax Return Gaming PC



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey all! I've been saving up to build my new rig and just got my tax return back! Now I'm looking for YOUR help choosing my components for a brand new build.

I'd like to future proof my system as much as possible. Any help with deciding on a 32 vs a 64 bit OS is welcome.

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
I'm willing to spend up to 4000 U.S. dollars if the price to performance ratio is worth it. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars to gain a handful of fps. 

2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? 
I am pretty set on SLIing 2 8800 gt from BFG Tech and I want an Intel Extreme Quad Core Processor.

3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
I'd like to be able to power multitask. (Burn DVDs/Encode Video while gaming.)

4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
I will be gaming A LOT. I'd like to play all the newest games at superior fps.

5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
I'll be encoding video files to dvd. And I'm interested in the whole folding at home thing. I don't know much about it but my computer is going to be powered on and connected to the internet for long periods of time so if I can help with folding at the same time it would be great. (Any direction with this is appreciated.)

6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
I don't plan on overclocking.

7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
I would like to have a fast primary hdd to speed up my OS and gaming. I have another 500gb hdd for the rest of my files.

8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? 
No.

9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
Windows XP. I don't know if I want a 32 or a 64 bit OS.

10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
Big enough to hold my components with a bit of extra room if I decide to add another internal hdd or optical drive. The case MUST be able to protect my components because I am going to ship this rig LITERALLY across the country a few times going back and forth from college. If anyone has information on a special way to ship to make sure it doesn't get damaged, it would be much appreciated.

11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
I would prefer a wireless keyboard and mouse.

12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
No. I have a 24 inch widescreen monitor that suits me just fine.

14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from? 
Newegg.

15. Location: What country do you live in?
United States of America.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

4000 dollar budget is overkill and im sure you can save some money and still build yourself a killer rig. I recommend the intel wolfdale cpu. Doesn't cost that much and damn fast, its clocked at 3.0GHz as well.

BFG is a good brand but in addition, I would also recommend eVGA and XFX cards.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm there are a few problems...
if you want SLI, you have to get nvidia chipsets. however, nvidia chipsets...arent too stable. actually, they account for over 28% of all MS vista crashes. i would (personally) get 1 3870x2 in an x48 motherboard. would be much more stable with penryn (intel's highest end stuff) and would allow for future crossfire, with either another 3870x2 or even a normal 3870. your decision though.


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

@ Computer_Doctor: I know the budget is overkill, I'm not really planning on spending all of that money but I have it if I need it.
@ forcifer: I don't mind the problems that nvidia chipsets have with Vista because I plan on running XP.

Keep em coming!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The whole I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars to gain a handful of fps

I want an Intel Extreme Quad Core Processor.


those dont mix lol


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm don't want the Extreme for the few extra fps, I want the extra processing power for encoding, etc.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm then you my friend might want skulltrail if you do alot of encoding...


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

After checking out skulltrail on wikipedia... that is WAY more than I want.  lol


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hehe it would kick some serious butt though XD
anyway, if you really want nvidia SLI (im against it, but im not paying for it ), here are some parts you might look into:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118002 dont see why you would any anything more unless you wanted blu-ray
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112062 beauty of a case. just use the case box (dont destroy the padding) and you should be fine 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136033 you should easily be able to fit your os, games in there. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126174 only use the keyboard. its cheap, its wireless, it works (i have it actually)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104203 best...mouse...ever...again i own it, and its amazing. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227284 $55 after MIR is insane. and cool heatsinks
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141005 =/ last chance. but, you know what you want  not going to stop you.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256020 will last you a while and then some 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034 a bit expensive though. tbh, i would get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043 and save yourself a bundle of $$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132005 i have joined the boycott of creative cards. this one apparently is better anyway
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130338 as much as i hate to admit it (believe me i do) this is the best card out there. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115050 you want the best (excluding skulltrail)? here it is. OEM, but i did that on purpose
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019 i have yet to see a complaint or a better air cooler, so might as well stay with it

shipping to me (kansas) is about $50. $3471.19 for one of the best. should serve all your needs, and then some

do you need xp? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116400 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116378 . i might as well recomend the 64 bit so you SEE all your ram. price doesnt matter...at all 

comes out to 3611.18 hopefully you like what i have speced. any questions, just ask

ooo i forgot. $110 in MIR, so its closer to $3501.18. im not going to factor in postage, sorry...


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for actually posting some components! It'll take me a while to pick apart each of them. Feel free to explain to me the problems you have with me using SLI if I'm going with XP instead of Vista. Also, it's my understanding that 2 8800 gt gpus in SLI is the best price/performance option out at the moment. Are you suggesting a single GeForce 9800 GX2 would be a better choice? 2 GeForce 9800 GX2 in SLI? And I'll pass on the Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 Yorkfield :grin: More than I want. Also, if anyone can explain whether I should go with a 32 or a 64 bit OS, I would greatly appreciate it. I consider myself proficient enough to understand any explanations offered unless they strayed into being unnecessarily technical. I GREATLY appreciate all input! Thank you! ray:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

a single 9800GX2 really good in itself and later you could SLI them. you may want the X9300 then. penryn, but cheaper.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043

overclockers are staying away because of the low multi but it will be faster at stock then a q 6600


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm still looking at components and I hope to post my tentative choices soon. Can anyone point me in the direction of a forum post or guide on the pros and cons of 32 vs 64 bit XP?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

64bit xp = fail
64bit vista is actually way better beleave it or not


----------



## InfernalSolo (Nov 8, 2006)

Speaking from my own experience, I have an nForce 590 chipset + two Geforce 8800GTS's SLI'd + Vista x64 SP1 and I have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nforce 590 wont accept penryn or kentsfield =/ thats what the 680 was for, but it doesnt accept penryn. 780 accepts everything though


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't really want to install Vista, I'd rather have XP. It seems Vista has lots of missing drivers as well as gaming issues. It seems everyone I've seen here has Vista though :4-dontkno Are you all early adopters or did you choose Vista over XP for specific reasons?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i got it at release and have never had any problems, sp1 just made it so much better


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i also like vista. it wont break any benching records, but i dont think your the type that even cares about those. i havnt found anything horribly wrong with it


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

I came across this while doing some research.
http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/03/26/system_builder_marathon/index.html
I think I might just copy that entire build because I'll know all the components are compatible. Does anyone have any critiques on this build before I pull the trigger?


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone know a 790i SLI model mobo that I could switch into that build?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Vista is fine. In fact it is the most supported OS (ie compatiable) ever. I would definately get Vista if i were you, or at the very least dual boot.


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

Can someone please tell me about a better mobo then the one they used in the link? And I dont think im going with the RAID 0.


----------



## kenownsryu (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd really LOVE if someone could suggest a better mobo then the one used in the Tom's Hardware build. I want to start ordering parts soon :sigh:


----------

